# Cruising from Key West to Isla Mujeres



## luisnino (Sep 19, 2007)

I am planning to make a trip to Isla Mujeres by the end of this year on my Tartan 34C, has anyone have done this trip? how difficult is it?
Is anyone interested to come along?

Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

This may be of interest to you:
Regata del Sol al Sol


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

A friend of mine made the trip from Fort Meyers to Isla Mujeres. He buddy boated and said for the first couple of times, he wouldn't do it any other way. Good Luck. I understand Isla Mujeres is a very nice place to visit.

If you have any fishing gear on board be sure to buy a permit when you get there. Even having a hook on board can get you a huge fine or a seizure of your boat.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

Crossing the Yucatan Channel (Cuba to Isla Mujeres) there is a fair current, seems like 2-4 knots if I remember correctly. I think you're supposed to stay 12 miles off Cuba unless you clear in at a port of entry.


----------



## luisnino (Sep 19, 2007)

*Thank you for your advice*

Thank you for your advice.
I will appreciate if another sailboat will join me to make this trip.

regards


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

luisnino said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> I will appreciate if another sailboat will join me to make this trip.
> 
> regards


What dates are you thinking? I'm always looking for a reason to spend nights on the water. I sail a Hunter 40.5, could be a good match. Either way, you gotta take a few days and enjoy Fort Jefferson. Last time I was down there I think it was only about 280 miles to Cancun from the Fort.


----------



## Scott222 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Isla Mujeres to Ft. Meyers*

Made your intended trip in reverse...Isla Mujeres is nice spot having anchorage or marinas...Gulf Stream can be challenge, pick weather carefully, I think it was a 64 hr. motor from Isla Merjeres to Dry Tortugas. Isla Mujeres great overnight stop but don't go in at night as we did as it was most difficult to find anchorage, have great trip...Dave


----------

